
Fake moos: Plant-based meat could create a radically different food chain - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/international/2019/10/12/plant-based-meat-could-create-a-radically-different-food-chain
======
gyre007
"plant-based" implies there is NO meat. The title makes no sense ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

